# So Google Docs essentially has a Livestream service for writers.



## RedSavage (Jun 22, 2015)

Just an FYI for those who may not know. Common knowledge is that Google Docs lets you link and share works. But more so, if that reader is on a PC, it will actually update in real time, and that person can watch you write word for word. There is also a chat box for those who posses Google accounts. 

Just food for thought. I was surprised when someone pointed it out they enjoyed watching my writing process word for word. I figured it may be less than common knowledge.


----------



## DevilishlyHandsome49 (Jun 22, 2015)

I've known about that feature on google docs for a while from when I did school projects but I never thought of it being used in that way. Thats pretty interesting to see basically the uncut version of your favorite writer's works, seeing story marks that were cut out or seeing their initial errors. I'd be interested in trying that out, but I fear it won't be that entertaining of a watch to see me write. Mostly just be seeing random letters put on the screen from me tapping on the keyboard, thinking of the next thing to write and it would take hours.

Still, if down the line I decide that's something I'd really like to do, I'll definitely consider it. Thanks for the info on that!


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Jun 22, 2015)

My reading is so fast paced it would undoubtedly drive me nuts to watch someone write a story.


----------



## hup2thepenguin (Jun 22, 2015)

I shared a story on Google Docs once and it was awkward to see two readers appear for the first minute and then no one ever again.


----------



## Hewge (Jun 22, 2015)

So I sit patiently, lurking in the darkness. Awaiting the day that Rara streams her arts, and invites everyone to come and see.
I will be there. I will be watching. Still silently lurking... eyes laying intently upon what is before me.

_"Anonymousotterluva69 has joined the chat!"_


----------



## WhiteTigerShiro (Jun 25, 2015)

monochromatic-dragon said:


> My reading is so fast paced it would undoubtedly drive me nuts to watch someone write a story.


Well, it's less about actually reading the story, and more about watching the process of it being written. Same way that you don't watch artists streaming for the sake of looking at pictures, but because you want to see how they draw/edit their pictures.


----------



## ericaquasia (Jul 4, 2015)

This is some really good to know information. I have myself used Google Docs for my studies many times; It is great when you work together on a project and you aren't in the same physical space.


----------

